# The 4400 Sun. 9/09 USA



## japaget (Mar 12, 2007)

The USA network is airing a new episode ("No Exit") of _The 4400_ outside of its regular time slot. Here on the West Coast it is airing at 9 AM. This is in addition to the new episode airing at 9 PM, so there are *two* new episodes this Sunday.

Be sure to check your To Do Lists!


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

"No Exit" is a rerun. It originally aired August 5, 2007.

It was the episode where a 4400 set up an elaborate mind game that had pratically the entire cast trapped inside NTAC headquarters.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I had to look twice at this in my To-Do list also. My SP, which is First-Run Only, has this episode ("No Exit") set to record in the AM, and the new one also set that evening. It does appear to be a rerun, but I left it to record, as it wasn't causing a conflict, and I was curious why it wanted to record it.

I've had a couple of other weird glitches. For example, I have the new Samantha Brown series (Latin America) on the Travel Channel set as an SP, FRO. Typically, new episodes air on Wed evening. But it recorded a new one last Sunday called "Guadalajara", that was marked "R". And it is also recording the same episode this Wed (tonight), not marked "R". Why is it recording the same episode twice, both with the dbl check SP marking?

It's not a big deal, didn't cause any conflicts, and one can never have too much Samantha Brown.  But it's odd behavior for my normally perfect SPs.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

appleye1 said:


> "No Exit" is a rerun. It originally aired August 5, 2007.
> 
> It was the episode where a 4400 set up an elaborate mind game that had pratically the entire cast trapped inside NTAC headquarters.


Spoilers! 

Yes, some of us are a bit slow at watching.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Havana Brown said:


> Spoilers!
> 
> Yes, some of us are a bit slow at watching.


Sorry, I don't agree thats a spoiler. Too late for one thing, and the episode description in all the guides say pretty much the same thing.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I seriously doubt USA ( Or any network) would run a first-run night time drama at 9 am.


----------



## timr_42 (Oct 14, 2001)

I don't think it was on in the Central time zone. My SP picked up the upcoming show. I think tennis was on last week.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I did not have it in my to be watched list so I guess it was one of those episodes with no guide data. 

Was there any mess ups like happened to Dead Zone?


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

timr_42 said:


> I don't think it was on in the Central time zone. My SP picked up the upcoming show. I think tennis was on last week.


 I agree. We didn't get it in Omaha the first go around, and I was delighted to have Tivo pick up the 8am showing. Thanks to Japaget for alerting me, or I would have deleted it without looking further.

Barbeedoll


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

This is the episode where the original airing had no data, so if you had it set for first run only, it wouldn't have recorded.

-smak-


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

smak said:


> This is the episode where the original airing had no data, so if you had it set for first run only, it wouldn't have recorded.
> 
> -smak-


 Great to know! It was a set up for first run only scenerio.

......just when you think you know everything, some great person on the board adds something new.

Thanks.

Barbeedoll


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

smak said:


> This is the episode where the original airing had no data, so if you had it set for first run only, it wouldn't have recorded.
> 
> -smak-


My SP is set to first run only and I got "no exit" the first time it aired, but because it had no guide data, the second airing that that had guide data was also scheduled to record until I canceled it.


----------

